# How many fisherman here



## samm (May 1, 2013)

Here is my 2013 bullet xrd 300 pro
Im a bass fisherman ,so this how i ride to fish .90mph boat


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2013)

You've got some really quick bass down there to need a boat like that.

I can catch bass off a dock


----------



## samm (May 1, 2013)

We fish tournament here .all our boats run between 60mph and 90mph here.from a to b is important .


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2013)

I LOVE to fish, but mainly do offshore, and Shoreline night fishing. I don't have much experience with freshwater/lake fishing, but wouldn't mind it. Nice bass boat you got there.


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2013)

I ran ocean deep sea fishing charter boats for 15 years or so. I can catch anything in the ocean...

this is me @25, 27 years ago. 







And this is my wife holding her catch when I took her on her first fishing trip ever. 







I couldn't catch a starving Bass to save my life but the ocean is my playground.


----------



## samm (May 1, 2013)

I also have a 39ft nortek with trip 300 mercs in destin for my bluewater catching.

My dream vessel is a viking 50ft plus ,and i will get one soon .Wife and i plan to stay in destin for 6 months at a time .Ive been bluewater catching for 30 yrs myself .


----------



## amolitor (May 1, 2013)

Just make sure you clean the damn plants off that thing when you haul it! Also, wear your PFDs. I know, I know, you're not required to, and everyone will laugh at you. Put 'em on, anyways. They'll pull the guys that laughed out of the water dead.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 1, 2013)

I'm not much of a fisherman but I've been known to sit in a boat all day drinking beer.  I've been assured that counts.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2013)

I Love fishing and pull all nighters on shore.A few years ago fishing saltwater off some rocks I landed a 49lb striped bass around 330 am almost dead low tied. Glad I had lots of line on my Shimano bait runner as once I set the hook it ran out at least a hundred yards of twenty pound test andy line. After About half way in it lost it's fight and was dead weight the rest of the way,that sucked. Nothing like shore fishing on rocks with rats running around bigger then domestics cats and laying belly down on slimy rocks to pull a nearly a 50lb fish out of the water while hold my pole in one hand and pulling the fish on shore the other.Very rewarding and well worth the effort and it was just delicious eating.


----------



## runnah (May 1, 2013)

Huge bass fisherman. Have camp on the lake with a nice 16ft Lund. Not as fast as the above boat but its more of a guide boat.


----------



## leeroix (May 1, 2013)

I like salmon fishing out on the pacific 



fishyII by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2013)

Has any one ever tried cajun style Mako shark it will melt in your mouth better then M&M candy.


----------



## leeroix (May 1, 2013)

I dont eat sharks because when I go diving I dont want payback...


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm not much of a fisherman but I've been known to sit in a boat all day drinking beer.  I've been assured that counts.




We call that "beer fishing", if you don't catch fish, at least you catch a buzz.


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2013)

leeroix said:


> I like salmon fishing out on the pacific
> 
> fishyII by keips66, on Flickr



I ran boats out of Monterrey, Santa Cruz and Half Moon Bay...where are you fishing?


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Has any one ever tried cajun style Mako shark it will melt in your mouth better then M&M candy.




if by Cajun, you mean blackened, too strong, in my Chef opinion. One of my best seasonal sellers when I was in Va Beach, lemon and thyme basted mako with a side of horseradish, eats like prime rib of the sea. Mako is some damn fine eating!


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2013)

I like salmon and steelhead fishing, and enjoy making custom spinning lures. I was at one time a very seriously addicted "steelhead bum". I've moderated tremendously since those days. I don't get to fish for bass all that much; most of my bass are caught purely ACCIDENTALLY, while steelhead fishing, and they're almost always big-river smallmouth bass that swim in some pretty fast flows in a big river that runs 30,000 to 50,000 cfs during the warm weather months, so even a 2-lb smallie feels like a 7 or 8 pound small salmon! I joke that if smallmouth bass were made as big as salmon, you'd hardly EVER land one!!!

Last nice chinook I brought to net, just under 30#


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2013)

leeroix said:


> I dont eat sharks because when I go diving I dont want payback...


I certainly could understand that.I love White sharks and want to dive with them,Scary sure,suicide maybe but something I want to do after my kids are grown.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2013)

I'm of the belief that I would gladly eat anything, that given the chance, would eat me.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one ever tried cajun style Mako shark it will melt in your mouth better then M&M candy.
> ...


Thats it blackened.I really like but your way sounds good and agree mako is damn fine eating.


----------



## samm (May 2, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> > I like salmon fishing out on the pacific
> ...



i fish out of destin florida .


----------



## samm (May 2, 2013)

All this salmon & trout is getting me excited .I havent fished for them in yrs .Maybe one day ill go catch me some .


----------

